# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Dwarf buremese ?

## likebull1

I was wondering what the size of the dwarf buremese pythons were, How there temperment is and where to find a reliable breeder.

----------


## neilgolli

> I was wondering what the size of the dwarf buremese pythons were, How there temperment is and where to find a reliable breeder.


They hatch smaller than baby balls, Mike Cole has several right now.  Females get around 6 ft.  There are currently no breeders in the US.  I only know of 1 clutch in the us to hatch dwarf to dwarf.  Most of the females that came into the country were adult mean females that just will not breed.

----------


## Patrick Long

Hey Niel how many generations have the "dwarf species" been proven proven? Cause dwarf tics get bigger with each generation T2 is larger that T1 right?

----------


## atp151415

i got a buddy with a pair of wc dwarfs raising up to breed soon

----------


## RGreen454ss

Hey guys, I don't think they like to be called "Dwarf". I heard from a friend of a friend who talks to snakes that they like to be called "Little Snakes"

----------


## neilgolli

> Hey Niel how many generations have the "dwarf species" been proven proven? Cause dwarf tics get bigger with each generation T2 is larger that T1 right?


I may be wrong, but I only know of one clutch of dwarf to dwarf eggs in the us.  That was several years ago and the offspring are the same size as the wild caught adults and were hand tame.  Many dwarf to normal clutches have been produced and those are obviously larger.

----------


## MarkS

> Many dwarf to normal clutches have been produced and those are obviously larger.


Is it possible to get pure dwarves anywhere?  I don't understand the reasoning behind crossing dwarves with regular burms before you even have a sustainable captive population of dwarves established. 

Mark

----------


## cassandra

> Hey guys, I don't think they like to be called "Dwarf". I heard from a friend of a friend who talks to snakes that they like to be called "Little Snakes"


*giggle!*

***
I don't want a dwarf burm, but oh mommy, I'd take this in a heartbeat.

----------


## JKBReptiles

> Is it possible to get pure dwarves anywhere?  I don't understand the reasoning behind crossing dwarves with regular burms before you even have a sustainable captive population of dwarves established. 
> 
> Mark



Everyone wants the Dwarf Morph before they want that regular looking small burm..... Not to mention most of the breeders that could afford the Dwarf Burmese are going to do what they can to get the most out of their investment....

----------


## mcbrayerreptiles

I have a pair of half dwarf double Het. albino/granite burms form Randy and Michelle of Art In Scales....They were produced from a 5 ft. pure dwarf male bred to a 13 ft. alb/granite burm...
They are Just awesome!!!, I hope to have them ready to breed in the 08/09 season....I can't wait to produce dwarf albino's, dwarf granites, and dwarf albino granites!!!!!
Wish me Luck!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## celticscorpiowarrior

http://www.bobclark.com/d_learn.asp?id=86&cat=learn

----------


## MPenn

> http://www.bobclark.com/d_learn.asp?id=86&cat=learn



That is not a dwarf burm. The Sri Lankan is a subspecies of burm just like the Indian python.

----------


## celticscorpiowarrior

> That is not a dwarf burm. The Sri Lankan is a subspecies of burm just like the Indian python.


My edit, did not go through for some reason.

I do realize that this is not a dwarf burm but, it is another option out there, although the face does remind me more of a RTB for some reason.

----------


## JKBReptiles

> My edit, did not go through for some reason.
> 
> I do realize that this is not a dwarf burm but, it is another option out there, although the face does remind me more of a RTB for some reason.


Option maybe but nothing at all near what the dwarf burm is.. The Dwarf burm is a 5-6ft animal and the Sri Lanken is10-12ft.. Wild pops may be smaller but cbs get pretty good size...

----------


## bonheki

umm I saw some one who  breed a dwarf normal to a granite but not sure it was a dwarf granite. 
heres the website
http://www.constrictorsrocklin.com/Otherpythons.html

----------


## MPenn

> umm I saw some one who  breed a dwarf normal to a granite but not sure it was a dwarf granite. 
> heres the website
> http://www.constrictorsrocklin.com/Otherpythons.html



There are no dwarf granites.

----------


## Royal_Rodents

:Tears: true the only pair i stubbled upon are normals. wish i would have took them... just didn't have the right amount of money  :Tears:

----------


## bonheki

Yea I dident think their were any granites dwarfs yet.....

----------


## PhillyBoyInTN

> Hey guys, I don't think they like to be called "Dwarf". I heard from a friend of a friend who talks to snakes that they like to be called "Little Snakes"


Nice   :Good Job:

----------


## Flying.Pygge

> I have a pair of half dwarf double Het. albino/granite burms form Randy and Michelle of Art In Scales....They were produced from a 5 ft. pure dwarf male bred to a 13 ft. alb/granite burm...
> They are Just awesome!!!, I hope to have them ready to breed in the 08/09 season....I can't wait to produce dwarf albino's, dwarf granites, and dwarf albino granites!!!!!
> Wish me Luck!!!


Good luck!  Albino dwarves are AWESOME.  A guy in my area produced some back in July, and I got to check them out.  The colors are amazing!

----------


## AjBalls

As far as I know, no one has produced an albino dwarf burm yet. The ones pictured don't look like dwarves either. Dwarf burms have very aberrant patterns if you were to compare them side by side to a normal burm. And those look like normal burm patterns.

----------


## TheresaBearden

I have to agree with AJ-no morph dwarf burms have been produced and those look like normal burms to me.

----------


## TheresaBearden

> I have a pair of half dwarf double Het. albino/granite burms form Randy and Michelle of Art In Scales....They were produced from a 5 ft. pure dwarf male bred to a 13 ft. alb/granite burm...
> They are Just awesome!!!, I hope to have them ready to breed in the 08/09 season....I can't wait to produce dwarf albino's, dwarf granites, and dwarf albino granites!!!!!
> Wish me Luck!!!


Half dwarf to half dwarf produces half dwarf burms not dwarf burms.

----------

